# data plate question



## my1971gto4spd (Apr 10, 2006)

my data plate says the build date is 03b which is 2nd week of march so being they make them so they are ready for sept or so (at least I think they did back then) so this means it was built march of 70 or would it still have been built march of 71??


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

It's March of 71. Model year runs don't end until mid-summer. 72 Production started in August of 71.


----------

